
Facebook deletes Norway PM's post as 'napalm girl' row escalates - nature24
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/09/facebook-deletes-norway-pms-post-napalm-girl-post-row?CMP=edit_2221
======
CarolineW
Massive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12461691](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12461691)

More discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12457004](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12457004)

More discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12460663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12460663)

More discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12459727](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12459727)

Related story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12461182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12461182)

Related story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12461157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12461157)

------
mcphage
Ouch, deleting a post by a foreign head of state? I predict some serious
backpedaling coming up...

